# 1978 schwinn Klunker 5



## Big Al rides schwinn (Aug 20, 2019)

Picked up today...


----------



## hm. (Aug 20, 2019)

Really nice looking klunker 5... Would look killer with some knobbies on there


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 20, 2019)

Not really a middle weight.someone put small tires on it.i believe there is a section on the klunker 5s in the schwinn section.that is a very nice bike.i agree that some studded balloon style tires would be great.


----------



## hm. (Aug 21, 2019)

Once in a while Ive seen the Schwinn Studded Balloon tires pop up here on thecabe for sale. Been lucky enough to grab a few sets for my cruisers. They were all white walls though. Havent seen a decent set of blackwalls or gumwalls..yet, but im always watching.


----------



## Big Al rides schwinn (Aug 21, 2019)

Got those black wall studded balloon tires riding smooth...


----------



## hm. (Aug 21, 2019)

Big Al rides schwinn said:


> Got those black wall studded balloon tires riding smooth...




Excellent..Love it. The original tires are the finishing touch on such a great looking schwinn!


----------

